# off-air recording problems



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

When I record any material from any channel using the off-air receiver I get the following message after the file has been opened(viewed).
"This DVR event has experienced data corruption and has been recovered."

When viewing these shows they do show signs of missing data-not much, but noticeable.

I called support and got someone that didn't even know that I could record off-air shows with this receiver. After some discussion, and with her discussing with other techs, I was told it was because I don't subscribe to locals. I get more locals than Dish offers and some in HD which they also do not offer.

My question--do I need to demand a new receiver or is this a common problem?
Anyone else experience this?

Wes


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm guessing that you don't subscribe to locals right? I seem to remember an issue like this coming up after a nightly reboot when people don't sub to locals channels.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

lakebum431 said:


> I'm guessing that you don't subscribe to locals right? I seem to remember an issue like this coming up after a nightly reboot when people don't sub to locals channels.


You are correct about not subscribing to locals--though I don't see how that could cause a problem with recording off-air. Even if I had some locals from Dish, I would still be recording off-air some or maybe all the time. That only adds more channels from above.

Wes


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You need a stronger antenna. Your ATSC tuner is experiencing low signal levels and losing data from time to time.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I think I remeber reading about the "This DVR event has experienced data corruption and has been recovered." message being a common problem related to not subscribing to locals. It has something to do with the fact that there is no program guide info for the recording.

As far as the cutouts during the program, as Jim5506 said, probably antenna related.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> You need a stronger antenna. Your ATSC tuner is experiencing low signal levels and losing data from time to time.


I wondered about that at first. Viewing live is fine--only problem is when with recorded shows. Signal strength is 100. Don't think I can get much better than that. All my off-air has signal strengh of at least 80, but the channel we record the most is 100.

I might add that anything recorded from satellite is fine.

See why I'm confused?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The "data corruption" thing usually means Dish has deleted a program placed in your "My Entertainment" portion of the hard drive. For some reason when they delete these VOD programs the receiver displays this message and asks to be rebooted.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim5506 said:


> The "data corruption" thing usually means Dish has deleted a program placed in your "My Entertainment" portion of the hard drive. For some reason when they delete these VOD programs the receiver displays this message and asks to be rebooted.


How often would this happen? The "data corruption" happens every time we record and will show up immediately. The DVR guide shows "digital service" until we view any of the show, after that we always see "recovered". The receiver has never asked to be rebooted. I've had it about 3 months.

Again, this does not happen on programs recorded from dish.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

xteacher said:


> When I record any material from any channel using the off-air receiver I get the following message after the file has been opened(viewed).
> "This DVR event has experienced data corruption and has been recovered."
> 
> When viewing these shows they do show signs of missing data-not much, but noticeable.
> ...


Am I the only one that doesn't subscribe to locals?

Does anyone else ever get these messages?


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I think the VOD issue gives a "disk corruption" message but the "data corruption" is related to the OTA recording without subscribing to locals.


----------



## Herb S (Sep 11, 2006)

I've seen the "Recovered" both times I recorded using the OTA tuner. One program said that it was only 1 hour long, but it played the whole 2 hour movie with no problems. 

I don't subscribe to the locals either. I usually use my Sony DVR for my OTA recordings.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

mdewitt said:


> I think the VOD issue gives a "disk corruption" message but the "data corruption" is related to the OTA recording without subscribing to locals.


This isn't just something to pry open my wallet some more is it?


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Herb S said:


> I've seen the "Recovered" both times I recorded using the OTA tuner. One program said that it was only 1 hour long, but it played the whole 2 hour movie with no problems.
> 
> I don't subscribe to the locals either. I usually use my Sony DVR for my OTA recordings.


I see the 1 hour long thing also. It happens whether the show is less than an hour or longer.

I better do some checking on other DVR recorders. Does the Sony have a digital tuner?
Oh, I just remembered, I spent all my money on Dish.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

xteacher said:


> This isn't just something to pry open my wallet some more is it?


Just so you know....if you are getting channels OTA that are not included with the Dish locals, you will have the same issue with those channels.

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Herb S (Sep 11, 2006)

xteacher said:


> I better do some checking on other DVR recorders. Does the Sony have a digital tuner?


The Sony has an ATSC tuner. Nice unit IF you have a local channel broadcasting the TV Guide On Screen listings consistently. There's no way to manually set the time, the unit has to receive the time data from a local broadcast (or cable). Maybe in 2009 I'll be out of luck, but until then...

The Sony is no longer made but some might be found on Ebay or some electronics store may have them. It was kinda pricey, but I thought it was better than buying a big screen and finding out that I too far away from the towers to get a good signal.


----------



## MikeHou (Oct 18, 2006)

xteacher said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't subscribe to locals?
> 
> Does anyone else ever get these messages?


Maybe not entirely helpful since I don't use OTA, but I have seen this message a couple of times on recorded events, and in both cases it was due to signal loss caused by a thunderstorm rolling thru when the event was recording. Leads me to think it's a signal strength issue.

FWIW.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

mdewitt said:


> Just so you know....if you are getting channels OTA that are not included with the Dish locals, you will have the same issue with those channels.
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


You are correct mdewitt as far as I know, if there is no program guide info for the channels you will see digital service. I would really be surprised that not having local EPG info would cause momentary corruption on your shows. I know others have programmed without locals and have not experienced what the OP is experiencing.

Lets see if we can narrow down the symptoms.

1) Is it all OTA channels or one in particular? if one, what is the channel? Might be stream releated.
2) What signal strength are you getting for your OTA?
3) Are you getting any messages while watching OTA live or any corruption?

Might be worth subbing to Locals for a couple of months and see if the problem goes away. I would ask the CSR that you want to try it and to place a note in your account that if you remove it later you won't be charged 5 buck downgrade fee.

Cheers,

Ron


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> You are correct mdewitt as far as I know, if there is no program guide info for the channels you will see digital service. I would really be surprised that not having local EPG info would cause momentary corruption on your shows. I know others have programmed without locals and have not experienced what the OP is experiencing.
> 
> Lets see if we can narrow down the symptoms.
> 
> ...


1. 
Every Channel - SD or HD makes no difference

2.
all above 85--the one we use the most is 100

3.
No messages--picture and audio is fine live. Just corruupt on recorded shows.

I might try to call again and ask for a preview of locals. Hope I get someone a little more knowledgable this time. The last one I talked to swore that I couldn't record off-air. And that was after I convinced her that I could view off-air.

Of course now I'll have to wait until everyone is back on the air. Terrible ice here. Tree down--power out--the whole mess. Snow and more wind on the way. I bet Charlie sent this to me!!!!

Thanks all,

Wes


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

mdewitt said:


> Just so you know....if you are getting channels OTA that are not included with the Dish locals, you will have the same issue with those channels.
> 
> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


I think you are kinda wrong here (but 100% correct back at post #5). xteacher should not see any of the recordings as "Recovered" if he subscribes to locals. If you do subscribe to locals, OTA channels may still appear in the Guide as just "Digital Service" w/o info but recording them shouldn't generate "Recovered" messages for them. In some DMAs, lots of OTA locals have Guide info eventhough those channels aren't part of DISH locals via sat. For me, PBS 6.1 and 6.2 have different content than the sat local copy of the analog 6.0 and they have full guide info. For a while here, 13.1 just said Digital Service and didn't have the guide info from the sat local 13.0. Some DMAs may still be that case.

xteacher - you said they appear as "Recovered" after viewing them. Reading previous posts about this (I've NO real experience with it), I thought they all switch to "Recovered" and 1 hour in length after the nightly 3AM reboot of the receiver, and only by people that have recorded OTA digitals w/o a local subscription. Do yours switch to "Recovered" right after watching them, or become that way the next day (even if they were never watched)?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Can you tell us what you mean by show some loss of data? are you seeing picture breakup? audio loss? getting dialog message indicating loss of data during the recording or is this something that happens at first.

Like the other poster indicated.. I have locals so I am not sure what shows tapped this way would look like. I however have some programs that don't have EPG info so they show up as Digital Service (Bill Mentioned this) and I assumed not having locals would result in the same situation. I just don't see any difference between a OTA without EPG info and not having locals and having OTA. I think they would be the same... but perhaps not... 

Since it is every OTA.. that rules out station particulars.

Sounds like you have a good signal. 

Hmmmm If you are seeing good programming on Live also, I would say that rules out the stream and perhaps it is the fact of locals without OTA would be something to look into.

Does anyone else have locals without OTA and what is your experiences?


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

CABill said:


> I think you are kinda wrong here (but 100% correct back at post #5). xteacher should not see any of the recordings as "Recovered" if he subscribes to locals. If you do subscribe to locals, OTA channels may still appear in the Guide as just "Digital Service" w/o info but recording them shouldn't generate "Recovered" messages for them. In some DMAs, lots of OTA locals have Guide info eventhough those channels aren't part of DISH locals via sat. For me, PBS 6.1 and 6.2 have different content than the sat local copy of the analog 6.0 and they have full guide info. For a while here, 13.1 just said Digital Service and didn't have the guide info from the sat local 13.0. Some DMAs may still be that case.
> 
> xteacher - you said they appear as "Recovered" after viewing them. Reading previous posts about this (I've NO real experience with it), I thought they all switch to "Recovered" and 1 hour in length after the nightly 3AM reboot of the receiver, and only by people that have recorded OTA digitals w/o a local subscription. Do yours switch to "Recovered" right after watching them, or become that way the next day (even if they were never watched)?


I'm pretty sure they switch as soon as any part is viewed. I'll check again when some ice melts and reception is back. Some stations are off the air, others are weak because of ice on my antenna and probably the transmitter towers too.

I've decided it is probably necessary to subscribe to locals to eliminate this anoyance. Then I'll hope that a software update will fix it at some point. Though why would it get fixed--it's bringing in another $5/month from subscribers.


----------



## xteacher (Nov 16, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Can you tell us what you mean by show some loss of data? are you seeing picture breakup? audio loss? getting dialog message indicating loss of data during the recording or is this something that happens at first.
> 
> Like the other poster indicated.. I have locals so I am not sure what shows tapped this way would look like. I however have some programs that don't have EPG info so they show up as Digital Service (Bill Mentioned this) and I assumed not having locals would result in the same situation. I just don't see any difference between a OTA without EPG info and not having locals and having OTA. I think they would be the same... but perhaps not...
> 
> ...


By data loss, I mean that there are short segments in the show missing. Usually only a few seconds. Audio and Video seem to stay in sync when this happens. If a person is speaking, 15-20 words might disappear.


----------



## jmel (Jan 19, 2007)

CABill said:


> xteacher - you said they appear as "Recovered" after viewing them. Reading previous posts about this (I've NO real experience with it), I thought they all switch to "Recovered" and 1 hour in length after the nightly 3AM reboot of the receiver, and only by people that have recorded OTA digitals w/o a local subscription. Do yours switch to "Recovered" right after watching them, or become that way the next day (even if they were never watched)?


Sorry to revive a month old thread, but I'm having this problem... I dont sub to locals, and I've noticed that EVERYTHING that is listed that I quoted is happening to me...

3 am reboot, everything recorded OTA changes to recovered and 1 hour in length.

VERY VERY aggravating.

Surely I won't have to spend more money (on subbing to locals) to have this fixed right?

I have 2 antennas in the attic, and an amp, just so I could avoid paying someone to pick up a signal I get for free.


----------



## shouyi (Nov 7, 2003)

Same problems here too without locals.

I know how to program a timer, I don't mind editing the title for the recorded shows. I'm good a text messaging! But for dish to remove information I've entered, to force me to buy channels that I'll never watch, that's just wrong!!! I know it's only $5 a month for me, but it could mean $5,000,000 extra a month for dish. 

I'm not a lawyer, but I think FCC or whatever governing body for Dish or commerce in general for that matter should be alerted. We need to find out if they are doing this on purpose or not!


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I would assume that the next 622 firmware update will contain the fix just released for the 942 that corrects the "Recovered" OTA recordings.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=78424&p=814773


> Fix for off-air recordings showing title as 'Recovered'


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

I do not subscribe to locals. I tune them is just fine why should I spend the extra $5? I have the issue just as described. I would add that immediatly after recording I am able to go in and edit the name of the show. However afther the nightly reboot my edited name has been replaced by "recovered" and I am unable to edit the "recovered" name back to the acutal show name. It is very frustrating to have 20 shows on the dvr all with the same name (recovered) and all the same length (1 hour). 

As a seperate rant, I lost so much respect for dish on this local broadcast issue. They have the technology to put the locals in the guide but choose not to in an effort to get $5/mo from me. My "old" 822 still has locals in the guide! There is no reason the 622 doesn't. Thieves.


----------

